# A friend for my Banggai?



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Should I get a second banggai cardinal? The one I have is perfectly healthy, enjoying his food and seems to be happy in himself.

But..... He looks a bit bored at other times in the corner of the tank. He's got a 'special' friend, a gold chromis, who joins him in the corner for a few minutes every so often (Very funny, the chromis developes some dark lines on his body that match the banggai when he is near which fade again when he go's to nose about the other fish).

What do you think?


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Problem solved, Brought 3 Electric socket timers and 1 Mandarin fish.

The 3 Timers are ones with random timers, my powerheads 'fire' for random times between 10-30 minutes during their on times, thus, nice periods of calm water when they are off and good tank flow when they are on. Everybody is happy in the tank. Banggai out and about looking VERY happy during 0-1 powerheads on and Firefish gobie tarting it up in the middle of the tank in a 'look at me' swimming style when all are on. 

And the Mandarin.........

I went to my lfs later in the day.....the mandarin was there......say no more.

Currently Lording it up on the LR looking smug 'cos he's had some shrimp :fish: 

p.s Had the fright of my life yesterday morning, came downstairs, no contacts in and lights off, checked the tank and :help: 'ARGHHH.....one of my cleaner shrimp has melted!!!' panic panic. Yep, you guessed it, he had decided to molt, in full view, just where I would find it. 



Beats the TV any day!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heheheh

Never a dull moment in reefkeeping.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

...and thats what its all a-bout...
(to the hokey-pokey tune for those of you non-musical people)


----------

